# Problemas con imagenes (especialmente jpg)

## tibix

Buenas, tengo un par de problemas con los que quería saber si me podían dar una mano.

Como muchos, tuve quilombos con libexpat.so.0

Y ahora que recupere gran parte de las cosas, tengo algunos errores menores:

1) Gimp y Pidgin no reconocen los archivos JPG.

Se me cago alguna librería... algo de ayuda aca please.

2) Konqueror no genera las imagenes preliminares (thumbnails).

Es como si hiciera el intento, pasa del icono generico de imagen, procesa un rato, pero despues las muestra transparentes.

Cualquier dato relevante que necesitaran pidanmelo...

Muchas gracias. 

TibiX!

----------

## ekz

Hola.

Puedes ejecutar esos programas desde una terminal, quizás al momento del "comportamiento errático" dejen algún mensajito en la terminal 

SAludos

----------

## tibix

Negativo en ambos casos  :Sad: 

todo joya exepto por algunas cosas del gimp, pero creo que no tienen nada que ver ya que las tira al cargar.

Cuando abro la imagen, me dice "Unknown File Type" (tipo de archivo desconocido)

```
(gimp:6654): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gimp:6654): Gdk-WARNING **: shmget failed: error 38 (Function not implemented)

(gimp:6654): Gimp-Plug-In-WARNING **: shmget() failed: Function not implemented

Disabling shared memory tile transport

```

----------

## mad93

Mira si tienes en el USE -> /etc/make.conf el tag "jpg". Si no lo tienes lo añades i haces un: emerge -uDavN world

----------

## ekz

 *mad93 wrote:*   

> Mira si tienes en el USE -> /etc/make.conf el tag "jpg". Si no lo tienes lo añades i haces un: emerge -uDavN world

 

*jpeg en vez de jpg   :Wink: 

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ explainuseflag jpg

ekz@localhost ~ $ explainuseflag jpeg

Adds JPEG image support

ekz@localhost ~ $ 

```

Puede que alguna librería no se haya recompilado, ya que (imagino) otros tipos de imágenes no dan problemas :S

SAludos

----------

## mad93

Perdón, toda la razón, jpeg   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tibix

Gimp anduvo con la use flag  :Very Happy: 

Pidgin todavia no anda, pero supongo q ahora cuando le mande el emerge -uD world va a cambiar...

Cosa loca: Konqueror muestra los thumbnails para las imagenes a las que accedí desde otra pc por la red... ree loco :S

Konqueror no anda ni con jpg ni con gif ni png ni nada, osea, es un problema general no de jpg

Aca dejo una screenshot:

http://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=instantanea1ps8.png

----------

## mad93

Tambien estan las variable USE gif png y tiff

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Tambien estan las variable USE gif png y tiff

 

usad el perfil desktop y no tendréis que añadir cosas de estas  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## tibix

pero para que quiero agregarlas si no se arreglaron en el konqueror las jpg??

nadie sabe porque debe ser esto?

----------

## mad93

Si has hecho un emerge -uD world no lo habrás recompilado todo lo que use el flag jpeg, usa N como parámetro.

----------

## i92guboj

Usa -N como ya te han dicho varias veces.

Aparte de eso, en konqueror es configurable el tamaño de archivo máximo para previsualizaciones, fíjate que no esté demasiado bajo, porque entonces los archivos que pasen de dicho tamaño no tendrán previsualización. Aparte de eso, busca en los foros, hay muchos hilos sobre el mismo problema y quizás encuentres en uno de ellos algo.

Aparte de eso, supongo que no estás usando cflags o ldflags extrañas ni overlays. Si usas el overlay xeffects con el flag pertty y/o qt-copy, o cualquier overlay similar, bórralo, y reemerge todos los paquetes relevantes.

----------

